# Looking for a good gaming case



## arnoo1 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey forums friends

i'm looking for a good gaming case

my old ThermalTake armor needs replacement,
so i'm looking for a new case

cases that i had in mind are:

corsair 650D
Xigmatek Elysium
Fractal Design Define XL

the things that are important:
big
room for 140mm fans in front/back/top
WC options
window

the Xigmatek Elysium has it all but i don't if i can mound 140mm fans in the front, i don't mind a little modding

but 650D is nicer but only 230mm intake no other option

thanks


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 29, 2011)

i have a Fractal Design Define XL and would recommend
its very big with lots of space and more space if you take some hd racks out
has room for x2 140 and x1 120 on front along with either a 140 or 120 on side and 140back with 180top it can get abit warm compare to other cases and you prob wont be able to add watercooling without some modding
still looks very smart overall 

here is a thread of some guy who modded his to put a 360rad intop i do plan to do this myself when i have time/funds for it 
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=671532


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 29, 2011)

650D, all you need in a case!

It'll be my next case soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

Id say 650D.

but im looking to get an 800D myself


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but im looking to get an 800D myself



big son o' bitches they are, I ordered one on a whim once and it was huge, very nice still! 

My vote goes to 650D, definately a great case with most of the features of it's bigger brothers though being a mid is much easier to house than the behmoth 800D


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> big son o' bitches they are, I ordered one on a whim once and it was huge, very nice still!



I used to own a TT Shark 

Ever since i let that go and moved to a mid-tower. I miss having the huge space to work with. Ive got big hands so its not easy for me to screw the mobo in when the cooler and everything else is attached.


----------



## happita (Aug 30, 2011)

Go with the 650D. Corsair makes some awesome cases. I'm thinking I might wait until they release their Carbide series of cases before I switch over to them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends what you consider a "gaming" case, i hate that terminology.

Anyway if your after a nice case i recommend the Corsair 600T or the Fractle Design XL or R3. Maybe like the other guys say a 650D if you dont like the 600T. Silverstone Ravens are decent too.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 30, 2011)

650D. If it's anywhere near as good as my 800D then it is an amazing case. GET IT. Corsair has THE best support and customer service. You will never have to worry if you buy that case.

do it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 30, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> 650D. If it's anywhere near as good as my 800D then it is an amazing case. GET IT. Corsair has THE best support and customer service. You will never have to worry if you buy that case.
> 
> do it.



when i get my 650D is going to be the last case i ever buy!


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I was also looking for a 800D i can get one second hand 4months old for 150euro's instead 230euro's


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2011)

Another vote for the 650D. 

Im looking at the front grill on mine and it looks like you could screw on a 120 or 140 through the fan grill. It might not be perfectly straight, but its hidden out of sight.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Depends what you consider a "gaming" case, i hate that terminology.
> 
> Anyway if your after a nice case i recommend the Corsair 600T or the Fractle Design XL or R3. Maybe like the other guys say a 650D if you dont like the 600T. Silverstone Ravens are decent too.



I agree man. What is a gaming case anyways? How is it differentiated from the rest lol? Gamers use all kinds of cases.

I also agree those other cases are decent choices if on a budget. The Raven is an amazing case for a  bunch of hot graphics cards. I'm doing my next gaming build in the RV02-BW myself.


----------



## erixx (Aug 30, 2011)

I said the same but was censored and erased by who knows because i added a funny pic of a gaming case. When in reality, the thread title should be edited because it makes no flying sense.

Manufactorers are in part guilty because they publicise their products with all kind of funny names, "gaming case" between many others.

Basicly, we should label case with two tags: size (mini, medium, tower, etc) and function (business, home, server, and modding or others). Gaming is *not* a function that afects form or size!!!!!


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2011)

Fractal Design! Looks good and is big and have all the fan holes you want.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2011)

get the silverstone raven RV02 with 300cfm from 3x 180mm fans at the bottom and 90 degree turning of the mobo heat just isn't a problem even has holes for WC


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> get the silverstone raven RV02 with 300cfm from 3x 180mm fans at the bottom and 90 degree turning of the mobo heat just isn't a problem even has holes for WC


 
 I like the rv01, rv02 is also expensive, silverstone is expensive


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 30, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> I like the rv01, rv02 is also expensive, silverstone is expensive



I bought my rv02-bw from Fry's on clearance for $76. I will never stop mentioning this, as it was such an insanely good deal.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> I like the rv01, rv02 is also expensive, silverstone is expensive



compared to the 600D and HAF932 or the HAFx it's about the same price here and with the SS cases you get excelent build quality 3 180mm air penetrator fans blowing 100 cfm each at only 700rpm


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought a HAF-932 at the beginning of this year and it was OK. However, the rv02 however makes it look like a retarded child put it together. The build quality and performance of the raven is amazing. The HAF932 just has some big ass fans, but it looks like a bunch of random pieces bolted together to me. I used it for about a week and decided to retire that computer back to my antec 1200. Don't get a HAF case. They are junk


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 31, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I bought a HAF-932 at the beginning of this year and it was OK. However, the rv02 however makes it look like a retarded child put it together. The build quality and performance of the raven is amazing. The HAF932 just has some big ass fans, but it looks like a bunch of random pieces bolted together to me. I used it for about a week and decided to retire that computer back to my antec 1200. Don't get a HAF case. They are junk



I won't my friend i have a cm690adv 2 and that one is crap to, also those  mobo standoffs are piece of shit they break and stuff. but i still don't know what to get, the SS rv02 is to small, and i don't like that design


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 31, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> I won't my friend i have a cm690adv 2 and that one is crap to, also those  mobo standoffs are piece of shit they break and stuff. but i still don't know what to get, the SS rv02 is to small, and i don't like that design



If the Raven is too small your looking at a Full Tower case, the 650D is just a mid tower. The Fractle Design XL is okay but im not familiar with Full Towers. The CM690II is an okay case for the price, my mate has it but if you got the cash go for something much better its too small anyway going by what you said.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Aug 31, 2011)

If airflow is important go for the HAF X and u get...
-front 230mm fan
-120mm vga duct
-2x200mm top fans(1 is optional)
-140mm exhaust fan
-200mm side panel fan
-all of them are dust filtered
Maybe it doesn't look as fancy as Corsair but definitely gets the job done


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Aug 31, 2011)

check out how small the mobo looks into that monster...


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 1, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> I won't my friend i have a cm690adv 2 and that one is crap to, also those  mobo standoffs are piece of shit they break and stuff. but i still don't know what to get, the SS rv02 is to small, and i don't like that design




Jeez how crap you planning on stuffing into a case if the RV02 is too small


----------

